# Reshard Lewis Signed!!!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Not to us. But now Cuban will go ahead and pull the trigger on about 2 hot deals that I think make the Mavs a lot better than a R.Lewis. Look for fortson to be making his way here(Id rather have Foyle) and K.Thomas (we finally will get S.Bradley out of D-town)


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Not to us. But now Cuban will go ahead and pull the trigger on about 2 hot deals that I think make the Mavs a lot better than a R.Lewis. Look for fortson to be making his way here(Id rather have Foyle) and K.Thomas (we finally will get S.Bradley out of D-town)


How I wish that Dallas could get a defender like Kurt and only have to give up Shawn? I think NY is tougher than that - as they must know that "effort" is not Shawn's middle name.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Reshard Lewis Signed!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> How I wish that Dallas could get a defender like Kurt and only have to give up Shawn? I think NY is tougher than that - as they must know that "effort" is not Shawn's middle name.


He does try but talent and instinct play a major part in sports...


----------

